# secret spot first saugeye



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

gmrcatman and leftfordead took me out to their "super secret spot"...they even blindfolded me...i don't know where we went but i can tell you its a sight i'll never forget. 

caught my first saugeye too! didn't get a weight on him but i'm thinking he was probably around 4 pounds, what do you guys think?


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

hey...I know exactly where that spot is ...some HAWG S-Eye you got there! Nice fish!!


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

That's one heck of a first saugeye!! Nice hawg. I'm not good with weight estimation though


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Very nice fish for your first SE. My guess is about 4 lbs too. Maybe a little more. What did you catch it on?
________
Live Sex Webshows


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

Ol'Bassman said:


> Very nice fish for your first SE. My guess is about 4 lbs too. Maybe a little more. What did you catch it on?


peanut butter? haha just kiddin, since it was my first time i really don't know much about the lures, i know it was a suspending gold crank, not sure what the proper name for it is. 

i must admit i really like this type of fishing, out of my norm but now i'll have something fun to do this winter when the flatties are sleeping! 

he was released unharmed by the way.


----------



## flintlock (May 30, 2006)

Big fish! Lol on the background!


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Looks close to 4 lb. My buddy tried to fish your honey hole and nearly got sucked in one of those whirl pools that pop up. They don't call it Devil's Hole for nothing.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

thanks korey for giving our spot away, now eveyone knows about devils hole i still cant believe you and dave were jumping off the falls into the freezing cold water and noodling for those saugeye


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

I like to fish for eyes and sauger they are some of the most dependable
fish around here and big fish are not uncommon.
I am not buying the part about the blindfold that sounds like the fishiest part of your story. Everyone has a secert spot and I have probably been to everyone of them. Its ok not to tell folks where you are fishing I always try to give as much info as I can but thats me and I get some complaints for that every once and a wile so you are better off keeping it to yourself.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

that is right by the highway down from the other spot around the bend near the damn and near the catfish hole by the the pike spot correct?!?


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

chris1162 said:


> that is right by the highway down from the other spot around the bend near the damn and near the catfish hole by the the pike spot correct?!?


noooooo its the one off the backroad next to the dam down from the second dam up past the hole and by the smallie spot, which of course we cut up and take to the catfish spot, to fish for pike!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Awesome eye!!

How'd you manage that background?


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Awesome eye!!
> 
> How'd you manage that background?


what do you mean? i was there, its devils hole


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Lol of course I forgot 

photo shop much?


----------

